# Favorite Songs for Guitar Busking?



## Rufiodies (Aug 3, 2018)

What is your go to? Covers? OC? 

What do you like to play? What songs pay the best? Are they often the same or are you forced to play stuff you don't love?


----------



## Shaka (Aug 3, 2018)

Should try playing walk by pantera. Im sure thatll draw the metal heads your way


----------



## Rufiodies (Aug 3, 2018)

Walk. Smoke on the Water. Toxicity. One. Sanitarium. I dunno what else would be a quintessential annoying song everyone learns when they start playing guitar.

Sweet Child of Mine? Obviously Stairway? 

I'm not asking what you played at that party you brought your first acoustic guitar to in highschool, I'm asking what you play when you're busking!


----------



## Anagor (Aug 4, 2018)

I don't play guitar, but friends do.

They like to cover songs by Days N' Daze, Annoying, Jesse Stewart and alike. Punk folk ...


----------



## schmutz (Aug 4, 2018)

Folksy stuff....Edie Brickell, Beatles, the Smith's....stuff that is fairly easy to play and melodic...


----------



## Tony Pro (Aug 4, 2018)

Blackbird is a crowd-pleaser; the finger pickin' isn't too hard.


----------



## Benji91 (Aug 9, 2018)

Mainly covers when busking, but I chuck in some OC every few songs. 

My go to while travelling is Down Under by Men at Work...I change the words up a bit (make it relevant to where I am). Playing it, along with my silly accent, always gets me a bit of good attention. 
I do some other old bogan Aussie stuff - No Secrets by the Angels, Working Class Man by Cold Chisel, Solid Rock by Goanna, (I'm) Stranded by the Saints Dumb Things by Paul Kelly etc. 

Standard stuff like Nirvana, Johnny Hobo, Johnny Cash, NoFX and Against Me! are always good fun too.


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 9, 2018)

Gracefully facedown by DMT. Also. For some reason, Country Death Song by Violent Femmes.

I've done everything from "Picture" by Kid Rock/Sheryl Crow to "You" by Bad Religion, and every bit of it is my favorite.

My go to now is folk/americana

Except for the motherfukin' requests for Wagon Wheel. Man. Or Freebird for that matter....


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 9, 2018)

This is my new goal as a tribute to 'ol Chester:


----------



## James Meadowlark (Aug 15, 2018)

One of the best I've heard as a passerby was Dramarama's "Anything, Anything." It's relatable to most people, rocks just enough, and is easy to play (I learned to play the bass part). It also sounds great on an acoustic rig. I stuck around long enough to hear the whole song and emptied my pockets into that open guitar case.


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Sep 22, 2018)

WAGON WHEEL
jk but not really...people do love it. i think i loved it more when i used to drink


----------



## roughdraft (Sep 22, 2018)

in the aeroplane over the sea


----------

